# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη φωλιας!

## kouklakis

Καλησπερα!
Επηδει κοιτουσα συνεχει για φωλιες για τα κοκατιλ και για τα lovebird οσες και αν ειδα δεν μου γεμησε καμια το ματι!
Οποτε ξεκινησα εργασιανα τις φτειαξω εγω πως την βλεπετε την πρωτη ειναι για κοκατιλ

----------


## sophiesch

Αψογη κατασκευή. Θα σου κλέψω την ιδέα με τους μεντενσέδες στο άνοιγμα. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Εχω έβαζα από ένα καρφί στα πλαινά

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραία κατασκευή !!
Πές μας διαστάσεις και τα υλικά που χρειάστηκες...
Πόσο κόστισε όλη η κατασκευή?

----------


## kouklakis

Ευχαριστω!
 Αυτη για τα κοκατιλ ειναι 30cm μηκος 25υψος 20 φαρδος και για τα lovebird θα τις φτειαξω ελαχιστα πιο μικρη
Στα 10 ευρω τα υλικα με καλο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης

----------


## jk21

Πανο μπορεις να κανεις και καποιο σχεδιο για να ειναι πληρης η παρουσιαση της στα μελη και να μπορουν να φτιαξουν και κεινα !

πολυ ομορφη !

----------


## kouklakis

Θα το κάνω μόλις ετοιμάσω τις άλλες από εβδομάδα που έχω αδεια

----------


## mitsman

Το συγκεκριμενο υλικο ειναι κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης αλλα το κινεζικο! οχι του μουρικη! Αν ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο βεβαια δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα! 
Οι διαστασεις ειναι πολυ καλες!!!!! σωστη επιλογη! Θα μπορουσες να κανεις το υψος 20 και το φαρδος 25 για να κερδισουν χωρο τα πουλια μεσα στην φωλια, αλλα αυτα ειναι πραγματα που θα τα δεις στην πραξη!!!
Ειναι μια πολυ καλη δουλεια ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερη με οτι θα βρεις στην αγορα και σιγουρα ΠΟΛΥ πιο οικονομικη! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## kouklakis

Δημήτρη Καλημέρα τα πουλιά είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένο πότε έξω τον χειμώνα τώρα έχω παραγγείλει να μου κόψουν καλύτερα ξύλα να είμαστε μερακλήδες

----------


## kouklakis

Ο εσωτερικός χώρος σε φάρδος είναι 22.5 καθαρο

----------


## mitsman

Μερακλης εισαι οπως και να εχει, αυτο φαινεται!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητηρια Πάνο !!!!  ::

----------


## mai_tai

Ωραια δουλεια -εισαι μερακλης Πανο :Party0028:

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Συγχαρητήρια!!!




> Το συγκεκριμενο υλικο ειναι κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης αλλα το κινεζικο! οχι του μουρικη! Αν ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο βεβαια δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα! 
> Οι διαστασεις ειναι πολυ καλες!!!!! σωστη επιλογη!


Συγγνώμη αν λέω μπαρούφα, επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, το κινέζικο είναι καλό ή όχι;;

----------

